# Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?



## KastenBier (12. August 2014)

*Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Hiho,

nehme zu ner weiter entfernten LAN nur meinen "kleinen" PC mit. Dort soll eventuell Starcraft II gespielt werden. Reichen diese Basiskomponenten für ruckelfreie Wiedergabe? (möglichst 60FPS)

Windows 7
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Leadtek 8800 GTS 512 G92
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Auflösung 1920x1080


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

StarCraft 2 - Offizielle Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht - News - GameStar.de
60FPS schaffste ev ned ohne grafische abzüge, aber laufen tut es
weis nich ob das vom aktuellen Starcraft is, kenne mich damit ned aus


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

StarCraft ist nicht so schlimm was die Voraussetzungen angeht. Auf Mittleren Details und mittlerer Auflösung (1680er) sollte es auf der genannten Hardware noch fluffig sein. Der PC könnte evtl. Probleme bekommen wenn Schlachten mit massenweise Einheiten anstehen aber die meiste Zeit sollte es ganz gut laufen - auch wenn 60fps ein recht hohes Ziel sind...


----------



## n3rd (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Es wird kein großes Problem für dein System darstellen.
Habe damals wo SC2 raus kam es auf meinem damaligen 
NB gespielt:
CPU: C2D T6400 2x2 Ghz
RAM: 4 GB DDR2
GK: NV 9600m GT

Hab damals folgende Einstellungen gehabt:
1366x768 + alles Middle 

Via LAN wird es aber nicht möglich SC2 zu spielen nur via I-NET!

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Cinnayum (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Mein C2D-Laptop hat mit ner 2,6 GHz CPU und der GT8600m nur 25 FPS gepackt. (1440x900)
Die Starcraft II Engine ist auch nicht so das übermäßige Meisterwerk.

Flüssig laufen wird das schon, aber eher mit 40-50 FPS. Mehr nur, wenn wenig los ist.

Schraub die Lichteffekte / Schatten runter, Umgebungsverdeckung aus und diesen falschen Kantenglättungsmodus auch.
Die bringen alle fast nichts für die Quali, da bei SCII alles (Farb)Ton in Ton ist, kosten aber satt Leistung.


----------



## KastenBier (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Details sind mir egal, nur die Auflösung und die Frames pro Sekunde sind für mich von Relevanz. Würde es auch auf niedrigsten Details spielen.


----------



## n3rd (12. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Bei der Auflösung musst du (bin mir fast sicher) runtergehen. FullHD mit Min Details wird weder die CPU noch die GPU packen.
Um eine klare Ahnung zu haben, ob das System es schafft - installiere auf deinem Lüten einfach SC2 und teste es!


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

auf Min Details auf jedenfall ja.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. August 2014)

60 fps wird bei sc2 auch überbewertet wie ich finde.

Bei fps multyplayer wäre das was anderes


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> 60 fps wird bei sc2 auch überbewertet wie ich finde.
> 
> Bei fps multyplayer wäre das was anderes


 
Nein wenn du Ladder spielst brauchst du 60...


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Mal kurz eine Frage: Von welcher Seite ist dieses Bild (aus Post Nr. 2)?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ht-dieses-system-fuer-starcraft-2-944x531.jpg

Edit: Ups, ganz übersehen. Steht ja unten GameStar.


----------



## böhser onkel (27. August 2014)

Ach Star Craft 2....


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*



> Nein wenn du Ladder spielst brauchst du 60...



nicht wirklich...
Mein Bruder spielt in der Grandmaster League Top 100 und rennt mit nem ähnlich schlechten System umher.


----------



## marvinj (28. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Ich würde es einfach mal testen


----------



## Veriquitas (31. August 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...
> Mein Bruder spielt in der Grandmaster League Top 100 und rennt mit nem ähnlich schlechten System umher.


 
Protoss ?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. September 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*



> Protoss ?



sorry muss dich enttäuschen
es gibt nur eine wahre Rasse!   ZERG!


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein wenn du Ladder spielst brauchst du 60...


 
Ne, mindestens 120! Optimalerweise natürlich 144.
Dazu natürlich den passenden Monitor.
Dann können alle anderen nach Hause gehen!


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Kannst patzig hereden wie du willst, wenn es zu bestimmten Ereignissen einmal ruckelt ist das Spiel sofort vorbei.


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2014)

*AW: Reicht dieses System für Starcraft 2?*

Naja, klingt für mich halt lächerlich wenn mir jmd. erzählen will, dass man für Ladder unbedingt 60fps bräuchte. 
Kann ja sein, dass du nicht weniger willst. Aber ich denke es gibt genug Leute, die damit klar kommen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. September 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, klingt für mich halt lächerlich wenn mir jmd. erzählen will, dass man für Ladder unbedingt 60fps bräuchte.  Kann ja sein, dass du nicht weniger willst. Aber ich denke es gibt genug Leute, die damit klar kommen.





Es ist nicht lächerlich es ist einfach so. Gerade starcraft benötigt sehr viel Mikro und wenns da ruckelt was es nunmal unter 60fps tut hat man wenn man Pech hat verloren. Ich spiele auf einem 144hz Schirm und wenns bei mir auf 60 fällt kriege ich schon die Kriese. Das jedoch passiert nur bei 2v2 und 800 suply auf dem feld.


----------

